# Todays Brew (All Day IPA)



## slcmorro (27/7/14)

Planned to make a session IPA, loosely based on Founders - 

*All Day IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 54.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

56.18% Pilsner
28.09% Golden Promise Malt
11.24% Torrified Wheat
4.49% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.7 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Ella (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Used some leftover GP and decided to add Torrified to give it a bit of a 'different' edge. Hoping it imparts a small amount of tartness to a somewhat dry-ish, sessionale brew.


----------



## Alex.Tas (27/7/14)

What happened to the seven sheds clone?

Recipe looks nice. Are those additions really 10 min additions, or are they your cube additions?


----------



## slcmorro (27/7/14)

Seven Sheds clone was cubed last week. Will report back on it after it's fermented and carbonated.

They are literally 10 min additions. Basically a 10 min IPA in essence, more leaning towards an easy drinking session IPA. Will dry hop with Citra methinks.


----------



## brzt6060 (27/7/14)

I tried the Founders All Day Session IPA for the first time just last week, was love at first taste... Let me know how close this comes out...


----------



## slcmorro (27/7/14)

It was amazing wasn't it? 

I don't think Founders uses GP or even that same combination of hops to be honest and definitely no torrified, but what I am looking for is a similar tasting easy and refreshing beer.


----------



## slcmorro (3/8/14)

This one seems to have stalled around 1015. Est FG is 1011, so I racked it to secondary and bumped the ferm fridge up to 22c to hopefully knock those last few points off.


----------



## slcmorro (4/8/14)

Looks like it's working a treat. Nice, healthy krausen on top. Can't imagine it'll take too long to finish off. Probably already has to be honest.


----------



## danestead (4/8/14)

What mash sched did you do? What yeast and how's the balance of bitterness so far?

Sounds tasty btw. 3.3g/l at 10min looks goooood


----------



## slcmorro (4/8/14)

Just a straight single infusion mash at 64c. US05 for the yeast. This'll be very similar to any other 10 min IPA out there, but I was hoping for a dryer and smoother beer.

Will probably CC after Wednesday until Sunday, and then Keg/Bottle.


----------



## danestead (4/8/14)

slcmorro said:


> Just a straight single infusion mash at 64c. US05 for the yeast. This'll be very similar to any other 10 min IPA out there, but I was hoping for a dryer and smoother beer.
> Will probably CC after Wednesday until Sunday, and then Keg/Bottle.


It's interesting it stalled initially. I would have thought a 64 deg mash would have attenuated higher than that, like 80% ish to end up about 1.009


----------



## slcmorro (4/8/14)

I'm only expecting 1.011, so a couple of points either way won't bother me a great deal, providing it's finished.


----------



## slcmorro (5/8/14)

Finished at 1.011 today. Best practice would be to leave it and see if it hits the same mark for a few more days, but I'm confident it's done. Plus, I'm kegging it so there's no risk of bottle bombs. Just dry hopped with 20gm Citra, 20gm Amarillo and 10gm NS.


----------



## slcmorro (9/8/14)

So this one made it's way into the keg and bottles this morning while I was mashing in a Vienna Lager.

All I have to say is, wow. Myself and a friend were more than happy to drink this out of the fermenter. It came out far better than I imagined it would. Very crisp, clean and refreshing. Looking forward to quaffing this one carbonated when the weather heats up some.


----------



## time01 (18/8/14)

hi slcmorro, I assume this has been carbonated in keg now, any updates tasting wise? as im looking to have a crack at this on the weekend.

just wanted to confirm your final volume? so I can adjust dry hop additions.
and appears you no chill also? so I wont have to adjust 10 min additions.


----------



## time01 (18/8/14)

I knew I would forget a few questions!

would you change any of the grains? as I am ordering them all from scratch its easy to adjust
appears it was a 64degree mash for 60 mins? and 60 min boil?


----------



## slcmorro (20/8/14)

Hi mate.

Final volume was 19L bang on the money.
I did no chill, yes.
I wouldn't change the grist at all, it's perfect for what I was aiming for. Dry enough to be refreshing, but still with some residual sweetness (but not much) to create a good mouthfeel.
I *might* drop the NS dry addition, as even with those other hops (both boil and dry) it's still slightly overpowering. Not in a bad way, but it definitely the dominant hop. It's more fruity than resiny.
Yes, 60 min mash and 60 min boil.

Just on a side note, this dropped crystal clear and I mean beautifully clear, after only 5 days in the keg. I used whirlfloc and a whirpool like normal before siphoning into the cube, and I still dumped the entire contents directly into the fermenter.


----------



## slcmorro (13/9/14)

Well this was an absolute treat! It's almost all gone, and today I had a friend bring around a 6 pack of these. I poured him and the others random glasses from my keg and from the commercial equivalent, and no-one could tell the difference. What was meant to be loosely based, turned out to be a damn near carbon copy. Mine is slightly lighter in colour.


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/14)

I love Founders All Day Ipa and will be having a go at this in the near future. Cheers slcmorro.


----------



## slcmorro (13/9/14)

Very welcome mate, I hope you find it as enjoyable as I did!


----------



## time01 (15/9/14)

ive got 10l of this dry hopping at the moment, tastes great out of the fermenter!
will report back once kegged


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

I really hope you like it mate, I'm down to the last litre or two in the keg and maybe a couple of bottles.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (27/9/14)

This looks real nice - I'm very tempted to do it - Hop hog clone may have to wait a while. Any reason for the low mash ? Did you boilg for 90?


----------



## slcmorro (29/9/14)

Low mash makes a drier, crisper beer. Just a 60 min boil.


----------



## slcmorro (12/12/14)

Got another one of these currently conditioning. Bottled the lot 2 weeks ago.

I used Cluster in place of NS this time around. Same results as last time out of the fermenter. Delicious, attentuated as expected. Threw a stubby into the fridge today to try on Sunday. Top drop this one.


----------



## chrisluki (25/9/15)

Just picked up a case of All Day IPA cans and thought i should have a crack at making one in my next brew session...will try out your recipe!

Thanks!!


----------

